# TM-2's: did I get the right size?



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

Hi all. I've been fitted for a new pair of TM2's from my local store after two pairs of Salomon Ivy's broke on me. 

The Salomon Ivy's IMO has a far superior heel hold but kept breaking at the straight jacket system.

Anyway, I'm suffering from heel lift and my only day riding in them was cut short to less than half a day. Given it was terrible conditions and breaking into new boots suck too; I reaaaaally felt it when I was doing moguls.

I've tried putting black with orange donuts and inserting my old footbed under the original footbed. 

Today I'm going to go back and get another heel lock thing because I've run out of donuts to use. I'll try double black donut


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Only your feet will know. Take a look at the boot faq sticky for mods and etc.


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Only your feet will know. Take a look at the boot faq sticky for mods and etc.


When I wear my liner without the boot, I notice I have a lot of gap at the anterior part of my ankle

I noticed you put the pad on the togue for your hotspot. I'm thinking of applying this technique to fill this space and hopefully hold my foot down.

I am realising now that this is exactly where the Salomon straight jacket applies its force. Maybe my ankles are so skinny that the straight jacket had been tightened past it's max...


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

Actually... Before I do the mod, I'm going to try not using the loop on the tongue when I apply the Velcro cuff. I think that actually pulls the tongue up too high which creates that pocket.

In the picture you can see that the left boot goes through the loop and the tongue sits much higher than in the left.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

actually the pad/foam on the tongue of the liner is to push the whole foot back, so the heel will sit in the pocket.

and I push the tongue of the liner down and center it, so there is enough liner volume when I cinch the inner laces, it locks the ankle/heel down.

btw, you might consider doing the butterfly wrap on the back/outside of the liner. doing this will fill in some of the gap that is anterior of your ankle...while also providing a deeper heel pocket in which to hold your ankle or help prevent heel lift.



Oh...and you should not have to stack you foot beds....if so to make your boots work, you definitely have too big of boots. get an aftermarket foot bed that fits your arch...maybe a thicker footbed like a ed vissurer SOLE instead of a superfeet or whatever. You want a proper insole for foot hold...meaning that when going heelside...it will prevent your foot shifting forward...and getting your toes jammed up against the toebox of the boot...black toe.

btw...32 liners tend to pack out a 1/2 to full size...so when new you want them snug...and ime non-moulded riding takes at least 5-6 of all day riding to get comfortable and then by day 10-12 I have to start doing mods because of the pack-out.

it sounds like your boots are too big...check in with @Wiredsport...he is the gnar boot fairie...mr twinkle toes himself


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven spent most of july posting various videos on boot fit. I'd take a gander, perhaps a few of them may be of use.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

f00bar said:


> The Angry Snowboarder - Keeping It Real Since Day Seven spent most of july posting various videos on boot fit. I'd take a gander, perhaps a few of them may be of use.


 @BurtonAvenger...Excellent stuff


----------



## Salt Shaker (Sep 13, 2017)

Based on my experience with 16/17 TM-Twos, they have a unique fit. The toe box narrows a lot, yet they are wider in the ankle area like you noticed. The smallest I could get into was a 11US because my big toe was jamming into the front of the shell. I had a lot of heel lift even with all the donuts. 

Fast forward a couple years, I started measuring my feet and taking note of what shape toe boxes work for my foot. Tm-Two is exactly what I should have NOT been in. I need a wide/square toe box and tighter fit in the heel. I should also be able to fit in a 9.5, possible 9 depending on the boot. Other 32's fit me much better (ie: the Zephyr), but ultimately I needed to go with other brands.

Like others have said, the boot may be too big. It may feel snug in the toe area just because it doesn't fit your foot shape. I would measure your feet in centimeters to determine your mondo size, and then go from there. 

Try on all the boots you can, and in the mean time watch the Angrysnowboarder boot fitting videos on YouTube. If you cannot return them, or purchase another pair, there are things you can do to improve fit.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Salt Shaker said:


> ... is exactly what I should have NOT been in. I need a wide/square toe box and tighter fit in the heel. I should also be able to fit in a 9.5, possible 9 depending on the boot. Other 32's fit me much better (ie: the Zephyr), but ultimately I needed to go with other brands.


this was my experience, too. lots of cool kids are rocking 32's, so i originally bought my first pair about half a decade ago [lace ones]. mindlessly, i bought another pair last year [binary boas], however with major foot issues at the start of the year [off season for australia, foot issues were collapsed arches / massive pronation], i found that i couldnt go more than one run without getting dead feet / major cramping - stacking all the rings in, i was still getting some heel lift, so i'd crank the upper boa down as much as i could [because the upper section is what holds the ankle down, rather than the lower section, on these boots]. this would cause excess pressure on top of my foot, in my effort to lock my calf in + ankle down. in essence, the boots were wrong, for ME. 

if you're going to mod your tm-2's, that's fine, but like others have said on this thread, it sounds like the boot is both the wrong size AND the wrong fit, for your foot. having said that, is there any point spending a bunch of $$ on somewhere like tognar, just to restore a badly fitting boot to what it should have been, out of the box [if it was the right fit for YOUR foot]?

if you can't return them, i would stop riding them ASAP - tidy them up, and put them up for sale as soon as possible, so that you can use those funds towards your next pair of boots. 

FWIW, ankle hold WITHOUT excess pressure on the top of my feet, became a MAJOR consideration for me this season, thanks to my now sensitive, f7cked feet/ankles. if you are thinking about getting new boots [let's face it, they're damn cheap, if you shift your thinking to "my time is important, my time having fun on the hill is even more important, how much time am i willing to burn, not riding boots that allow me to enjoy my time 100%?"], i would encourage you to look at boots with TRULY independent lace zones, in addition to having a liner that works with your feet. 

for mine, it was: which boots have TRULY independent lace zones [ankle + foot / calf] >> which liners felt good/snug/supportive >> get rid of the sh7tty 100-yen-store footbeds that come with most boots, and put decent foot beds in. needing good heel hold/ankle lockdown, separate lace zones, a wide toe box etc, i ended up with salomon dialogue wides. best boots i've ever ridden [apart from my Vans lemmings, which were like crocs for 90's snowboarding, back in the day].


----------



## Denverdoggy (Jan 20, 2018)

I've found new Salomon boots on Ebay.


----------



## Tif (Aug 31, 2016)

Whew! What a whirlwind of events! I've done a total of 8 days in the boots now, including two days of splitboarding and a day of beautiful pow. 

It wasn't until the weekend just past that I can finally say I have finally found the fit I need.

So the steps that I've done.... Went to my local and cried. The shoppie gave some suggestions and said to come in at a quiet time so he can try a few tricks similar to the mod posts above. I was too embarrassed to waste their time because I seriously thought it would be futile. Kept rolling in the boots for splitboarding and an epic pow day because I have a serious case of FOMO. 

Last weekend I had the luxury of spending three full days on mountain and a lot of passenger time in the car so I changed out my footbeds to the ones I had in my hiking boots. Inadvertently, I also tidied the internal harness. Then magic happened. 

I think the small tab in the internal lace was flipped and tangled which didn't allow the dorsum of the foot to be tightened down. It now does exactly that. 

And not just that, my carves are looking way better and I tested myself in big moguls. No problem. 

Thanks everyone for their suggestions. I'm so glad I haven't had to do too much modding (non at all in fact). I still think I may have gotten half size too big if the boot packs out any more. Now i just have to put up with break in pain but I'm feeling so much more confident in them now and having so much more fun as a result.


----------

